
New York City poised to join Airbnb crackdown - mlthoughts2018
https://www.politico.com/states/new-york/city-hall/story/2018/05/14/new-york-city-poised-to-join-others-in-cracking-down-on-airbnb-418835
======
spraak
This is only tangentially related, but I'm reflecting on how much these
services like Airbnb intersect. E.g. I was standing outside my Airbnb waiting
for my Turo car and UberEats order to show up. When one service like these is
used, how likely is it that someone would use others? I'm not really sure how
to call them as a group, though. Often Uber is said to be part of the gig
economy, though Airbnb doesn't quite fit that, at least completely, but they
still seem connected.

~~~
heckanoobs
They all start with the idea of monetizing an underused resource (cars,
houses, curbsides) with a novel business model whose goal is to dance around
existing laws.

I don't know of a word that captures what feels like an arbitrage-ish assault
on our law books. Without knowing that word I can only suggest something too
generalized like organized crime economy

~~~
A2017U1
Houses aren't "underused" in many cities on Earth, there's simply a huge price
discrepancy between hotels and Airbnb/residential rent. My landlord kicked me
out[1] simply saying he's going to use it as an Airbnb instead. Even if he
only rented it a few days a week it would be far more profitable, it was rough
personally but I don't blame the guy. Holiday season garners absurd amounts in
that area and would make a months worth of rent in a matter of days.

[1] No grounds eviction is completely legal in Sydney/NSW.

